# Reptile shops in Nottingham



## Lester Cheong (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi guys

Im up that way next week, and from the list someone posted on here- Wharf aquatics, Nottingham reptile centre etc

can anyone recommend the best one to visit as I will only have time to go to one of them..

thanks

Lester


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

not sure of the address but Medusa exotivs is in nottingham ,small shop but worth a visit ,if you google it i am sure you can find the address


----------



## Lester Cheong (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks- not heard of it :2thumb:


----------



## Millie (Mar 7, 2009)

One stop pets and exotics is the best i have been to. Really great staff and they care about their animals. Wharf is interesting but i would never buy an animal from there, i saw a dead leo in one of the tanks last time i went and when we told the man he just said 'no he is fine'. I havent been to the others so cant comment.


----------



## starburst (Apr 4, 2008)

shrek said:


> not sure of the address but Medusa exotivs is in nottingham ,small shop but worth a visit ,if you google it i am sure you can find the address


Yup, I can agree with that. Medusa Exotics is a great little shop, with friendly staff.


----------



## Lester Cheong (Feb 19, 2008)

cool. ta.




Millie said:


> One stop pets and exotics is the best i have been to. Really great staff and they care about their animals. Wharf is interesting but i would never buy an animal from there, i saw a dead leo in one of the tanks last time i went and when we told the man he just said 'no he is fine'. I havent been to the others so cant comment.


----------



## Lester Cheong (Feb 19, 2008)

i'll find out where it is.

thanks



starburst said:


> Yup, I can agree with that. Medusa Exotics is a great little shop, with friendly staff.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Wharf ain't a bad place i love it there. 

It would be better though if the manager of the shop as into reptiles as he is fish.:bash:


----------



## emilyloulou (Oct 28, 2008)

vikki_john said:


> Wharf ain't a bad place i love it there.
> 
> It would be better though if the manager of the shop as into reptiles as he is fish.:bash:


Yeah i agree with you there!

Not a bad place though, even have a nice big croc at the back 

Live food is cheap and quite a big range of reptiles. But dont buy tarantulas, far far FAR too expensive lol

Emily


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

One stop is great,we went to Nottingham to go to the rep centre but found out they are closed thursdays so went to one stop.Staff are really helpful everything is clean.
even my wife (who is the first person to moan about pet shops smelling or dirty) was happy to buy her first own snake there.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

one stop is the one we always used, its a great shop, I dont like Wharf at all, would never buy from them.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

A guy who works there part time is doing his phD and venomous is his fav.

You might not like wharf as a shop but you could learn a thing or two if you talk to the staff, this one in particular.


----------



## pythonpower (Apr 24, 2007)

wharf ain't to bad good lads in there some have different opinions of the shop and staff Ive not had any problems with them and if i did they would sort it straight away I'm sure..

Medusa exotics westdale lane Nottingham Sean hes a great bloke helpful and friendly

Nottingham reptile centre Mansfield road Nottingham ash also a top bloke always happy to help you out


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

Medusa is close by me, nice little shop but only if you are in the area. Its on the east side of Nottingham and if you are after a 'destination' shop with big displays and lots of different things then I would go to one of the others. Especially if you are using the M1. Reckon you could then go to both Wharf and one stop then, both not far from motorway junctions.

I do like the nottingham reptile centre though. Well looked after animals there (not saying that the others aren't of course!)

Haven't been to 1 stop but hear good things. Just really depends where you are going in Nottingham and how limited timewise you are.


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

Just to add, wharf is good if you like fish. They have some good oddball fish in usually and a display tank with some of the larger types of fish in it, red tailed cats, full grown stingrays etc. I have long suspected that non-fish keepers take their kids there as a bit of free entertainment at the weekends.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

If you in the area why not drive a little bit further down and go to scales and tails in leicester. Great shop.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

I always used to be well looked after by the kind folk at the Nottingham reptile centre when I was living up there.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

One Stop is moving, perhaps moved to long eaton which is technically Derbyshire! Not sure how swiftly they will have everything moved but they will take all the animals to the other shop they own in sherwood (sherwood pets i believe its called) untill everything is sorted.
They are moving next door to Rob Roys wooden toys on college street. Rob Roys has a website so you should be able to find the exact address from there.
Never heard of Medusa. My girlfriend made some clocks a while ago, there is one hanging up in the nottingham reptile centre. (Its for sale by the way!!!!!) Its a picture of a royal python - painted by her own fair hand!

Any yes Scales and tails is awesome, loads of animals even though its a tiny shop (I believe Dave lives there and he keeps extra animals in part of his house), quite cheap, and he gets in some fairly rare animals to the pet trade.


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

So is one stop open at the moment?


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

I was at the Notts IHS last month listening to a very good talk on photography. Such a shame all the giggling from the owner of one stop spoilt the talk.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

blazingtortoise said:


> So is one stop open at the moment?


I'm sure it will be very soon if its not.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

vikki_john said:


> I was at the Notts IHS last month listening to a very good talk on photography. Such a shame all the giggling from the owner of one stop spoilt the talk.


Tina's in the IHS?, interesting


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

She was the very rude one giggling at the last one during the talk. When the talk finished she said " is that it ".


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

vikki_john said:


> Wharf ain't a bad place i love it there.
> 
> It would be better though if the manager of the shop as into reptiles as he is fish.:bash:


 lol thats gaz. he does know his stuff tho i will give him that, , nottingham reptile centre is avery good shop , and he has a very big private collection of venomous and breeding pairs in the back of shop if he has moved them to his house yet


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

vikki_john said:


> She was the very rude one giggling at the last one during the talk. When the talk finished she said " is that it ".


I thought you may have been mistaken as Tinas thing was small furries, i think her interests have changed since owning a reptile shop however. Sorry.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

stacy said:


> lol thats gaz. he does know his stuff tho i will give him that, , nottingham reptile centre is avery good shop , and he has a very big private collection of venomous and breeding pairs in the back of shop if he has moved them to his house yet


I don't agree with that. He tells people what he thinks not what he knows. He's a fish boy.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

vikki_john said:


> I don't agree with that. He tells people what he thinks not what he knows. He's a fish boy.


 yeah he started off in the fish section but i worked their a few year ago and while , flash knowes everything . but gaz does know alot bout lizards i will vouch for him but the shop is going down hill i will agree with that .


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

by NOTTS IHS meeting are we talking about the meet at the star, second tuesday of each month or something?


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeh thats right.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

i remember the giggling but dont remember the is that it bit :lol2:

you takin any pictures next week ?


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't know if i can make it next time. If so then i will take a few pics.

What about you?


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

I'll see if I can throw something together wort taking


----------

